# West Marine prices



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was told a few weeks ago by my local West Marine manager that local stores would no longer match their catalog prices. I didn't ask if this was permanent or just until a new catalog is introduced. As it is, catalog orders are still subject to State sales tax in addition to shipping and receiving if ordered directly from the catalog. Defender prices are not subject to sales tax as there is no local (Texas) nexis but are of course subject to shipping costs. Has anyone encountered this in their location?


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

yes its there new policy that they won't match there own catalog prices or any online retailer. They will really only match another public store where you can buy off the shelf product.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep, I think that is everywhere. I will tell you that I buy most of what I can off of the internet now and it saves me a lot of money... just in tax alone but it is also cheaper. However, I maintain a very good relationship with a West Marine manger too because there are always times you need something right there and then. 

Personally, I think they are cutting their own throats. Am I wrong in assuming there is TREMENDOUS markup in marine items? If so, tell me how they can run a 50% off sale and still make money??

- CD


----------



## 1970Columbia34 (Aug 24, 2006)

I just bought 100' 4 awg Ancor marine wire off ebay from http://stores.channeladvisor.com/genuinedealz for $1.68/ft ($177 with shipping) and if I had went to West marine it was $5.45/ft ($545 but no shipping) thats a $368 savings, but I do have to wait 2 days tell it will get here. Not saying West Marine is a bad store cause when you need something they there for you, but there prices have tons of markup.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

What happens if you do a special order in the store and they bring in a catalog item? What price are they going to put on that?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

It is like a Asset Management Account: Keep most of your money in Charles Schwab but maintain that local relationship with your banker!! Otherwise when you need something immediately you will get screwed! Besides, on many items, you need to SEE what you are buying. Knowledgeable people that you deal with face-face help too. You cannot get that over the internet, ever.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, according to the 2006 catalog, they state that prices are subject to change. It also says that store prices may vary. So that covers them on not giving the catalog price in store. What they also say though, is they will meet any national or local competitors price on identical items. It doesn't say, only from local stores, or any other qualifier. So it would seem they are not holding to their word on that, as I was told they would only meet prices from local businesses.

I do know, from personal experience, that their markups on many things would make a pawnbroker blush. That said though, they are a national chain, with stores all over, and if you need it, right now, sometimes that's the only way to go.

In redoing my electrical system, I bought my AC panel through Sailnet, at considerable savings, as well as my new Wheel Pilot. I'm getting my new DC panel through Jack Rabbit, as they have the best price on it.

If you can wait on it, it certainly pays to shop around. But when you need it now, there's (usually) West Marine.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

I have extensive experience with the pompous [email protected]@es at the local evil empire. 

I have even gone as far as the wally-world up the street, purchased something, then sauntered into west and asked them if they needed a new supplier for that particular item, cuz wally-world was less than 1/2 of the cost. 

I refuse to pay the exorbatant prices there and will do my level best to either find what I need on the net, or do without. 
example
plastimo contest 101, 
evil empire, 214.99
go2marine, 196.00
sailnet, 181.00
defender, 179.00
marisafe, 99.00 (blue)


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

WM markups:
here are some examples which might surprise you- obviously, the markup varies with item:
inflatable PFD WM retail $150 WM cost $64
WM Raiatea binoculars WM retail $170 WM cost $39
FSR retail $10 cost $2
Teak cleaner retail $15 cost $3.20
5200 lg tube retail $14 cost $6
Racor fuel filter retail $31 cost $15
Cetol retail $34 cost $16
bottom paint WM brand (US Paint) retail $99 cost $33
shaft zinc (1 1/4) retail $30 cost $5
maxprop zinc $47 cost $6


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

A thread on Sailing Anarchy has been on WM's case lately, too. Can't get around the fact that they have high prices and, with a few exceptions, sales people who know next to nothing. The first couple of years I had my P-33 I bought a ton of stuff, mostly from internet outfits -- Defender, Sailnet, Consumer's Marine Electronics, and a few smaller outfits who seem to find a niche and hang on. I bought fancy new Blue Seas DC and AC panels with extra breakers from an online outfit that carried very little on their shelves but the guy would order anything I wanted at a good price. (I can't even remember their name right now!) I also have bought some stuff from WM on ebay for a good price. And I recommended genuinedealz.com to someone else on here who was looking at wire for a windlass.

WM needs to look at their business model, which I assume they have. Sometimes it's hard to tell?


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

Bought a new bow thruster online last week (not ebay) ... same item at West was 710 bucks more. That's a BIG difference!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What I have bought at West Marine seems to be higher. I look at them sort of like the "Seven Eleven" of the marine world. I guess you pay extra for the convenience. If it is something I don't need today, I usually try to find it on the internet. If I need it now, I have several local vendors that I visit in ascending price order. West Marine is at the end of my list. By the time I get there, I'm tired of shopping and kinda irritable--that probably does not exert a positive influence on my experience at West Marine.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I think their model involves over charge, know nothing, stock very little.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

As West Marine closes their now owned boat us stores, they feel as though they can do what they please in the brick and mortar retail sales. All the more reason to use Sailnet and other competative online sources.
pigslo


----------



## astraeus (Jan 30, 2006)

Is it true that all West Marine retail stores are on the chopping block?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't heard anything about that. I do know they are closing a lot of the BoatUS stores they own. I don't really see them closing the West stores though, not if the stores around here are any indication. The parking lots are rarely empty.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*Is it true that all West Marine retail stores are on the chopping block?
*If they aren't they should be. To lose money with the margins they run is criminal neglect! 
They closed 35 stores this year and that is healthy. The real problem is that management doesn't have a clue as to what customers really want...stuff in stock...the lowest possible prices...and friendly service policies. all the rest is nice window dressing...but they need to fix the big 3 if they hope to return to profitable growth or they will find boaters increasingly driven to other outlets for their big ticket sales and non-time sensitive purchases. 
Here's their latest financial release:
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=61950&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=946742&highlight=


----------



## gilsurf (Dec 12, 2006)

Another example:
Lifeline netting: 
WM $2.50 - $3.60 per foot depending on length
SeaMar: $0.64 per foot at any length
And SeaMar says the new WM stuff is garbage.. no longer knotted, breaks down in the sun, etc. When I asked SeaMar why it is so much less than WM, he said that they could not mark it up any more and feel good. Thus, they are already making a solid profit at 64 cents a foot!
http://www.seamar.com/nets/rail.html

Gil


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

5200 at West Marine was raised to $17.00 a tube about the same time Home Depot (one that is close to the water and is aware of the 10,000 boats on Clear Lake) 2 blocks away started selling it for 8 or 9 bucks. The crappy attitudes will also make it a store of last resort.
pigslo


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The Wal-Mart virtuous circle is force suppliers to lower prices....give customers lower prices...use more customers buying to force suppliers to lower costs etc.etc.

West Marine...force suppliers to lower costs...pass lower costs on to customers in the form of price increases...lose customers...lose money...repeat cycle since you need to be more profitable!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

They'll keep hanging in there as long as the one's who don't have to ask "how much?" keep going there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I used to be a member and purchased alot there. Then I decided that it was better to shop at Defender and other internet sites. I haven't been there for almost a year. Now that they don't price match, I won't be going back at all. If I really need it I'll get it from my marina the owner's cool and deserves the $ more than Waste Marine.


----------



## Newport41 (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never found West Marine to be the cheapest for anything anyway. Convenient but not cheap.


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

*West marine*

I agree that WM is on average more expensive than a lot of other places...but there are always opportunities for deals. They had a booth at the Toronto boat show this week and I bought a Ramarine wind system for my mirage 32. I got it for about $300 less than normal retail and about $50 less than any of the competition at the show. Not sure about the US but here one of the upsides of WM is the selection. The comments about the generally low experience/knowledge level of the sales people is very true.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, from my experience, the selection they carry generally isn't all that great for a lot of items.


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

How much they carry depends on the store. Their Annapolis store is pretty huge and carries a ton of stuff. I have to admit that I have been to West many times, but it's usually for small items (like the Seafit Miracle Cloth) and when I need something right away. Outside of that, I order from Defender (almost everything from here), Landfall Navigation, etc.


----------



## dwedeking (Jan 28, 2007)

I've run both an online store and expanded that to an offline store. Online I ran 20K a month in sales in a 10' x 10' area. Offline it was 10K in sales utilizing 2300 sq ft. That can give you an idea of the difference in overhead costs in the offline world. Around here (San Diego) I noticed the West Marine stores are located near launching areas so they are taking advantage of location, location, location.


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

I certainly agree that West Marine prices are very high on most things, outrageously so. Markups like those cited above are IMO simply ridiculous...this is no longer an outfit which cares about sailors...only about the bottom line. 

Have had several conversations about this with WM managers and Boat US managers. And, it's true that they no longer honor their own catalogue prices. I was told that this was a conscious decision and that after considering actually lowering prices they decided instead to raise them, believing that they have a captive market.

At least so far, that seems to be the case. While many of us are buying elsewhere and seeking deals online, WM is still cranking along. Their financial reports aren't bad...their income for the past year was actually up, though 4th quarter sales were down a bit.

That said, there are a few deals left to be had at WM. Some of their online price specials are very good. In the past year I bought a high-end VHF and lots of 3/4" and 5/8" anchor line, at prices WAY below catalog or store prices.

And, after complaining recently about a jacked-up store price (store price: $1.98 per foot vs. catalog price of $1.19 per foot), I managed to buy what I needed for $ .60 per foot after telling them I could buy the identical item on the Internet for $ .59 per foot.

It's a real crapshoot out there, folks 

Bill


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Ladyhawke2 said:


> I agree that WM is on average more expensive than a lot of other places...but there are always opportunities for deals. They had a booth at the Toronto boat show this week and I bought a Ramarine wind system for my mirage 32. I got it for about $300 less than normal retail and about $50 less than any of the competition at the show. Not sure about the US but here one of the upsides of WM is the selection. The comments about the generally low experience/knowledge level of the sales people is very true.


I rarely darken the door of the Toronto WM, either, but they have shuttered a couple of stores in the suburbs and are obviously overstocked. I scooped a handful of "cheap enough to drop" rigging knives at 9.99 each...they are practically stocking stuffers for nautical friends. They also had the rare-earth magnet LED flashlights for the same price. I bought several at a surplus place several months back at 9.99 each, and these look the same. Very handy about the boat, and a bead of caulk will semi-weather-proof them.

Anything to cut down on the dozens of batteries I kill aboard each year.


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

To my knowledge they have closed all Boat/US store fronts. I spoke to a Boat/US membership rep and she confirmed this. I was also having trouble getting my rebate on purchases because WM took over the Boat/US stores and or closed them. I think they are going to give me the 3% rebate on my purchases.

I also found when they had the 2 store fronts that WB was always higher than the Boat/US stores.

They also have a Port Supply divsion that gets you wholesale prices (lower prices) than the retail stores. Some times it less expensive than Defenders and if you have a resale certificate it's tax exempt, based on your state requitrments.


----------



## rogerleslie (Apr 15, 2001)

btrayfors said:


> this is no longer an outfit which cares about sailors...only about the bottom line.
> 
> Bill


Last time I checked, that is allowed in a capitalistic economy. If their prices are so out of line, it leaves the door open to other marine retailers to move in.

I make most of my purchases thru WM for several reasons......can always find one while cruising in the US.....can return items at other locations if the item doesn't work out but we have moved to a different port.......most importantly....they stand behind what they sell. I purchased a voltage regulator that went crazy a few months after purchasing it. The regulator fried my batteries. Not only did they replace the regulator, but they also replaced the batteries; with tons of apologies for the inconvience.

The bottom line is, if you don't like them, don't buy from them.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

While I agree with Camaraderie about the corporate stocking mentality of WM, that one size fits all stores, and it's lack of sense, I would disagree perhaps on the price issue. Of course, I am lucky in that my local store seems to have an excellent staff, with the exception of the manager, and are not only knowledgable but voluble. I tend to be willing to pay more than the absolute lowest price I can find in return for service. My local store fulfills that requirement. Given the paucity of similarly equipped stores/marinas in my area I'm glad they are up the road. If you're buying things there that you can buy at your local hardware, you're probably paying too much. But then your local hardware probably does not carry stainless shackles.

Any business, as noted above, is in business to make money-period. If the principles in WM could make the same return on investment sitting on a Bahamian beach doing nothing they'd be fools to have all those stores. In the meantime, it's a good idea to make enough money to keep the lights on in a boat store in Michigan, in January.

I am in a service business and run in to customers who have found a product "the same as mine" for half the money, all the time. Invariably, when I install their POS for them I hear from them a year later when it's broken and "I put it in". We're thinking of no longer offering that service anymore due to the long-term hassles. We're only going to install what we sell. And yes, they can get that product cheaper elsewhere as well-but they will not get the service I offer. I sell only top quality products and do not have many warranty claims, less than 10 in the last 10 years, but when I do, the product is replaced with no questions asked. Of course, I have previously explained to the customer why my product is worth 1/3 more than the competition's product. Also, since I price my product so that I can make a decent profit, hire skilled labor, maintain my equipment to high standards I can assure my customer that, if they need me ten years from now, they'll be able to find my company still in business. Since we've been in business since 1907 I figure we're doing something right. My ability to spend the extra un-paid time on certain jobs, to warranty products technically out of warranty, and to offer 24 hr service is all based on a business model that puts profitability first.

I'm not trying to beat the drum for WM here-I've seen some lousy WM stores too. I am though, convinced that many people know the cost of everything and the value of nothing.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

Except for non profit organizations, all businesses put bottom line first. The difference is in corporate philosophy on how to achieve maximum profits. In retail many companies place a very high priority on customer service with the right people, the right stock and in stock, aftersales service and the right price. Their philosophy is that this builds customer loyalty, increases sales and thus increases bottom line. The right price from a corparate stand point is charge the maximum that traffic will bear and that's where companies diverge. 
My feeling is that in most cases West is doing a good job at providing good customer service with the right people and proper stocking and good aftersales service, but that they are pricing themselves out of the market. Read the above posts to see how many people in this small sampling are going elsewhere because of price gouging and extrapolating from that the effect country wide is enormous. Some people do not mind paying a little more but West's price point on some items is totally out of line and I am one more customer who shops elsewhere whenever possible. 
I think the fact that they are no longer offering to meet even their own catalogue prices shows that they recognize they have a problem and that sales are slipping. I just don't agree with them that higher pricing is the way to maximize profit.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Well said, Sailaway21

For 10 years of my life I made living delivering boats and teaching sailing. I still do an deliveries from time to time (5 last season). I hold an USCG Master of Oceans 100 ton license and have over 35 years of on the water experience.

I say this, as I took an job with West Marine a year and 1/2 ago to make some money over the winter months as I live in the northeast. Not much call for an guy like me when the bays are frozen over. 

I am now the Store Manger and proud of the store that "my crew and I run"

I would like to take the time here to address some of the comments that have been raised in this thread.

Store closing: Yes, West Marine has closed some stores, 36 or so nation wide. Most, were closed because many Boat US store and an West Marine would be within blocks of each other. (duplication of services) No, one had said anything about New store openings. West Marine will be opening as many new stores as stores that have been closed. 

Catalog Prices: The prices that are seen in the 2006/2007 catalog were printed in late 2005. If you look in the Catalog you will find "prices are subject to change" Have we all forgotten what has happen to the price of an barrel of oil. Suppliers and shipper's have raised prices to us. This does not only effect the cost of the qt. of oil on the shelf but also the cost of the shipping and the lights and heat. West Marine tries very hard to hold pricing through out the year but some things are out of our hands. I have seen my local gas station raise prices twice in one day. That said, In my store, if the item rings up higher than the catalog price (due to an price change) and the costumer calls it to our attention we are happy give the costumer the lower price.

Price Matching: We will match any boating retailer's price. Period. Many times I get comments in the store "I seen it for less on-line". Show us, bring in your price. What we can not match pricing for "re-manufactured items" and E-bay pricing for used items. Apples to apples, we will match pricing. To this point, the local ship store here has an sign in his window that he will match West Marine prices.

Store Stock: I have an 4.000 sf store. I would need 100,000 sf to stock all the products in the catalog. The stores are set up to stock the items that "most" boaters need "most" of the time. Yes, at times we do not have what you are looking for. The guy that was in the store just before you bought the last one and we will get restocked when the truck comes in. Or, we just don't have it in the store. I cannot tell you how many times I have had product shipped over nite (at the stores costs) or have driven to other stores (on my own time) to pick up items so that an boater can go boating the next day. We jump through hoops, to make our customers happy.

Service: The crew of store includes myself and i have out lined my experience, another life long sailor who has done the Newport to Bermuda race and an guy who has fished everywhere from the Florida flats to the Hudson Canyon. While none of us have PHD's, we do know a thing or two about boats and boating. And we are happy to share that with our customers. Whether, it be an question about electronics or fiberglass and resin or what the stripper's or biting on, we give the best advice we know. If we don't know, we call an manufacturer or whoever to get you the best answer we can to solve you problem. It is personally very satisfying for me to have an customer come back into the store after I have helped them and when I ask "how did things work out" and they tell me "it worked out just like you said it would." Service, also includes delivering 4 8d batteries to the slip of an transient boat on it's way to Annapolis. Also staying in the store after hours, when i got an phone call 10 minutes before closing (8pm) that "our boat is sinking, do you have bilge pumps." That Customer came in and picked up "everything they needed" after hours. I told them, I going to stay in the store until they called and told me everything is alright. At 11:30 that evening I was putting in dash switch for them, it was not the pump at all. I made it to my boat club's Pirate party , that i was looking forward to, that evening about 1 am. We, will go the extra mile for our Customers.

All in all, I am sailor too. I do know how much your boat means to you as my boat means alot to me. It is the Customers who spend money in my store that puts pizza in my kids and my kids like pizza. The more pizza the better Dad i am. Therefore, the more happy Customers that come back and tell more Boaters to come to the store that they were happy with with us, the more pizza. I work very hard to make sure there is going to be more pizza.

I invite you all to come into store, or give us call. We will do everyting we can to make you happy.

Mike
West Marine
West Haverstraw, Ny
845-429-0795


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Look, for us Europeans, West marine is very very very cheap and convenient. I like it very much, for what he said above, and even pay year membership.

I buy a lot (I mean a lot) of stuff from Westmarine when I travel to the US. Its like this, my wife is off to 5th av. Im off to WM on 39th I believe...

Anything there is 30% cheaper than here, plus with the US Dollar so low, its like buying eveything at 50% price....
I stack up in the US and travel with it on my case beck to Europe. We don't have that internet buying culture like you do in the US and rarely will an European buy without seeing... That is why I love WM, and they're everywhere. Even in Manhattan...

My only problem is sometimes they don't have it in stock and before I can have it I'm already gone..

Going to PR today. WM is in my visiting list....the magic cloth remember???

So to me, is still cheap and very very convenient..I agree the employees seem to be power boat guys and know nothing about sailboat, all that I met. I alos use the Portsmouth one, where they have a very cool guy selling...

Why do they only hire old uggly fat women??? that's my complaint


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Mike - Great comments and I'd like to say that I have had great experiences with West Marine both in Annapolis and in Latham NY (right next to Albany). Good quality people seems to be a seasonal thing at West, and I'm sure it's for exactly the reasons you mentioned. I don't walk into West thinking I'm going to get the best price. I usually go in to find something I need right away, and I'll deal with paying premium. If all stores still match prices, then it's the best of all worlds. For example, I need to buy a Delta anchor for our new boat. Defender has it for a bunch less, including shipping, but I have no place to ship it to in Annapolis. So if I can walk into West with the Defender price (which I've done before) and get the anchor, I'll be a pretty happy camper.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I have had some very good experiences with some of the WM and Boat Us people. In fact 2 of the local people are on my dock and quitr easy to do business. Unfortunately there have also been many more rude and/or idiots that theses companies hire and I will only walk into a store if I have no other choice. They have a right and obligation to their shareholders to make the most profit, that is how we do it in the free market system and you guys that think otherwise need to go back to 10th grade and read the textbook on economics. That being said the highest price retail does not always return the highest profit. I am not priveledged to the detailed numbers internal to this industry to say what the right retail price is to insure profits. I do know they are getting their buts kicked by Sailnet, Defender, Boatfix and a host of other online concerns that are gaining market share. It is their choice to continue what they think is right and my choice to shop here at Sailnet.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well stated Mike, though I must say that our local store in Kemah, TX has said specificially that they will only match local retailers on price. So I don't know if that is a local policy (is that permitted?), or if they just don't have it right.

Also, as others have said, I realize that any business exists to make money, and I certainly don't expect anyone to give their product away without some profit. I also realize that there are some things, electronics in particular, that have a more or less mandated price by the manufacturer.

That said though, check the price of your Group 31 AGM batteries, then the Port Supply price. Or, how can I walk into a Home Depot and buy a "Mini-Spool" (18') of Ancor 14ga marine wire for $3.77, and it's ten bucks at West? These are just a couple of things, but they illustrate why many are dissatisfied with pricing at WM.

Personally, I've spent well over six grand here at West, but I did it with the Port Supply card. Otherwise, I would have had to buy elsewhere. It's the savings I realized in using the card that make me question the markup at West Marine. And somehow, I doubt that Randy Repass is paying full retail for all the products he touts as having on his own boat.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Mike...great comments. In my experience...the store manager makes all the difference in any retail organization and you embody the customer service attitude that must make your store an excellent one. 
My comments about West pricing still hold true though. Unlike stores in any other category...West makes no effort to be competitive like HomeDepot cs. Lowes or CircuitCity/Best Buy. Because of your retail storefront monopoly, West can charge virtually what they want and have plenty of margin $$'s left over to deal with the occasional price match that customer's bring from on-line. I personally had a Defender price match turned down at the Daytona store last year with the excuse that it didn't include the "high shipping and handling charges" that Defender tacks on. They didn't want to talk about the no sales tax from Defender. My cost for shipping on the $180 item from Defender was less than $10 while the price differential with West was over $80. So..individual store execution of policies vary and the manager makes all the difference. BTW...this is NOT about getting the LOWEST price. I would gladly pay a 10% differential on most items to pay for convenience, and good policies...maybe even a bit more. Where I used to check around on prices and bring them to West...I now TRY to avoid giving any but urgent business to them in an effort to help keep prices in line and other competitor's strong. 
I checked today on line on the item that Daytona refused to price match and it is even worse. Check it out yourself...your stock # 381996 a Raritan PHII pump assembly. It is $314 at West on line. Last year it was $262 at West. Interestingly...the whole head is $340 at West!! Now Defender...it is $164....about half the price!! and the whole head is $299. When I see stuff like this I just shake my head.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, it seems to me that comparing a store front to an internet front is apples and oranges. I bet the operating cost between the two is night and day. However, WM TOTALLY has the market on the store front. But i can go in their and touch and feel what i am buying... you cannot do that over the internet. I cannot tell you the number of times I have gone in to look at something to see how it worked and how large it was that you cannot get by some 2-d picture and three line write-up on the net. 

They both have their place. I personally would hate to see West dissapear as they have saved my butt a few times. On the other hand, I AM IN SHOck at how high their margins are. I actually liked the old Boat US stores... but I guess they could not keep up.

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> When I see stuff like this I just shake my head.


If you shake your head does the S**t come off the sides???


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

You are so right retail and internet are apples and oranges. Like when I walk into West Marine and they don't have what I need and they order it, make me wait a week, charge me tax and shipping, and I only get to see a picture... that's really good retail worth paying double for!
pigslo


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Pigslo,

You need to get in better with the manager!!!! If I have to order it, I do this thing called sailnet or Defender!!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...No....that only happens when you have your head up your ass. Is that why you are confused?? <g,g,g,g,>

CD...you are right. It is often better to touch and feel before you order on the internet! <g> But I agree about the costs of operating a store vs. i-net. Stores add value the net can not. It is OUTRAEGOUS markups and hide the weeny stuff that I hate...like why you can't buy a name brand dinghy at west and you get special models of electronics that can't be found or price matched elsewhere. That is a sign of senior management pressure on buyers to find ways to raise margins....not a good thing for customers. West used to do "private label" stuff to offer a better value to customers...now it is to hide from the competition.


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for making me point CD.
pigslo


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Giu...No....that only happens when you have your head up your ass. Is that why you are confused?? <g,g,g,g,>
> .


I never had my head up my ass, however, on more than one occasion, I have had my ass on my head!!  

I love the English language tricks!!! On what other language could you say this???? none!!!


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice piece Mike. I have been happy with my recent dealings with West Marine and Boat/US. Boat/US just called me to tell me that even though I was misled by the staff at WM, regarding my Boat/US credit card rebate they were able to give me my 3% rebate credit.

I have also found that the managers are willing to bend over backwards to give you a good price on the merchandise being purchased. They have even gone as far as lowering the price and using a coupon along with the lower price.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I thought it might be fun to pretend I had just bought an old Catalina 30 and needed some stuff to outfit her and get her fixed up a bit. I put together a shopping list of items I needed...then went to both West Marine and Defender and found the LOWEST priced suitable item that they BOTH carried in stock. Of the 26 items, West was lower on 1, the same on 2 and higher priced on 23. Overall my shopping basket was 16% higher at West.
I tried to pick a broad selection of items and these are regular prices...not sale as that will vary at both stores weekly. Shopping was done on 1/30/07. I'm sure even better prices could be found by shopping more extensively at other sites but simply did not have the time. 
Here's how they compared item by item.

ITEM Brand Model Defender West % off West
VHF Uniden Solara Black $99.99  $119.99 -17%
Depthsounder Uniden QT206C $99.99 $149.99 -33%
Compass Plastimo Mini Contest 17306 $134.99 $154.99 -15%
4 lifejackets Stearns Solas Vest 2001 $ 99.96 $167.96 -40%
Docklines 4 25'x3/8 braid Sampson or Generic $75.96 $ 99.96 -24%
Bilge pump Rule#10 2000gph $82.95 $ 95.99 -14%
GPS Garmin GPS72 $119.99 $129.99 -8%
Head Jabsco 29090-2000 $164.95 $147.99 +11%
10' Head hose Sealand 306342871 $83.20 $92.90 -10%
Barbeque grill Propane Magma A10-207 $189.99 $214.99 -12%
Cetol Cetol 1 QT Satin $25.99 $33.99 -24%
us flag annin 002220WE $39.99 $41.99 -5%
Delta anchor Delta 35# Fast Set $259.00 $265.00 -2%
50 ft. chain acco 5/16 BBB $124.50 $224.50 -45%
100ft. Nylon rodeNE Rope or Sampson 3/8" $24.00 $69.00 -65%
Maptech Chartbook #3 NY-Nantucket $104.99 $ 129.99 -19%
Boathook Davis 4132 $27.99 $32.99 -15%
4 Fenders Taylor BigB 10x26 $223.96 $279.96 -20%
Binoculars 7x50 Nikon Action Extreme $149.99 $149.99 0%
Nav dividers/parallel rule W&P Navpack #320 $49.99 $54.99 -9%
radar reflector Davis Echomastrer#152 $44.99 $54.99 -18%
lifesling2 Lifesling2 $99.99 $99.99 0%
Pair S/T Genny winches Lewmar #30ST alum $1,480.00 $1,740.00 -15%
12V Cabi Fan Hella Turbo 6631002 $59.99 $69.99 -14%
Replacement opening portholeBeckson po512 $102.99 $127.99 -20%
Windscoop Davis 291 $39.99 $49.99 -20%
*Total $4,030.32 $4,780.10 -16%
Difference $749.78 *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam,
Bravo! Excellent posting. If I may, and I mean this to compliment your research, but the catalog prices that WM posts in the 2006 catalog have become only a general guide. I purchased two 401752 and four 410951 bronze fittings. Catalog price was $5.99 and $6.99 respectively. My actual charge after waiting almost two weeks for the parts to be delivered to the store? $9.99 and $12.29. I called customer service to take them to task on this; what I thought was a mismark, an error, an oversight, hmmmmm, I was told that it is the current and correct charge. My point to all of this is that you are comparing Defenders Prices which are rock solid with who the heck knows what WM prices are, but believe it, they will be no lower then the catalog and in my real world example darn near 60% higher then the catlaog list price. So, WM buys out Boat US, closes all of the BoatUS stores in my general area, then closes the only WM store where the nearest one now is not at all convinient. It's the old, buy the compitition, close them, then you can do what ever you want to. Nice try WM, the gig is up. I'm taking my boat bucks eleswhere.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, many of the BoatUS stores were renamed West Marine. 

I prefer defender.com for many things—their prices and service are excellent. Hamilton Marine is also excellent. Fawcett's in Annapolis is quite good too. Pyatch.net is a good source for marine electronics and instruments, as is MauriProsailing.com. 

I can't really recommend Sailnet, as from what I've seen, their prices are pretty high compared to the other vendors I've listed. 

West Marine is an excellent place to go window shopping, and to pickup some last minute supplies, which are needed immediately.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

I expect that West, a retail outlet, is going to be somewhat higher than Defender, an internet store. The price differences that I really find hard to swallow are when we compare retail outlet to retail outlet.
Recently I bought some stainless bimini fittings from a small canvass marine fabrication store at 1/3 the cost (200% more) Bought "Evert-Fresh Green Bags" at a healthfood store $2.99 while at West they were $9.99 (200% more) . The small stuff makes you wonder what West is doing to you on the bigger ticket items and is the reason so many people are turning to other sources for their marine purchases.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Ok I will bite, what was the shipping cost on the 50 feet of chain.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Rick...thanks...those were West ON-LINE prices from today so I think they should be up to date. I can check out with them in my shopping cart at those prices so that is good enough for me.

Ebs...You're right and the results would have been worse if i had focused in on things I KNOW are cheaper. Trying to be fair, I drew up my list of things to buy for a "new" boat and then went to each website to find the lowest priced common item. They really get ya on the little stuff!!

Bubb...I have no idea about the shipping cost on chain. On the other hand...what's the sales tax in your state on $4700 bucks? My assumption is that they each have advantages and that people will investigate *indiviual items* "landed" cost after tax and shipping AND also including the convenience factor and customer service/policies. My purpose was to make more clear just how gross the differences in price are becoming and how much can be saved by a little shopping around.

* Here's a challenge people....who can beat the individual item prices I've listed elsewhere? Let's see who else has low prices!! List em as you find 'em and I will update my earlier post! *


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ebs001-

Defender is also a brick-and-mortar store. If they weren't, why would they have this webpage??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Bubb...On the 50 ft. of Acco BBB chain....Went back on Defenders site and shipping to NC would be $24.50
so I still save $75 + sales tax over my West store. And I don't waste any gas or time!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Camaraderie I am not here to sling mud but we need to be apples to apples price + shipping and if we have to make adjustment to our price to accommodate the sales tax we will it is an bottom line apples to apples


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Generally, WM will be more expensive in my personal experience, since the tax and shipping they charge is usually more expensive than the shipping that Defender charges. Even ignoring the disparity there... 5% tax in MA, the price difference is usually significant. Generally, the only time I've found WM prices competitive is when I have a coupon or the have something on clearance.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

SD, that's their warehouse it's not a true store front. My point was that WM does not beat other true retail outlets. Currently I am in Brunswick Georgai doing some boat projects. When I can I use local retailers for my purchases and save considerablely.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Hamilton Marine and Fawcetts are both brick-and-mortar stores as well...and still do much better than WM... and they don't have the economies of scale that that WM should have.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Bubb...no problem...I understand the apples to apples thing. While YOU would like to include JUST shipping and tax in the bottom line price match (and I think that is fair as a store policy)....Consumers include things like gas and their time and their need to touch and feel and satisfaction policies and more in each decision. 
Furthemore, I know what you say you do in your store....but here is the printed WEST MARINE PRICE MATCHING POLICY FOR STORES:
*"...Our store locations do not match pricing on products featured on internet websites, including westmarine.com. Please note that price matching cannot be combined with coupons or other promotional offers. Prices and offers are subject to change."

*Here's the link: http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...catalogId=10001&page=Policies&section=care#02
Even if MOST stores do match Defender.com... the written policy probably is used in a bunch of stores and also serves to discourage other customers from even trying to get a price match.

I'm not trying to pick a fight either as a really LIKE what West used to be on prices and what they still are in MANY stores in terms of hiring knowledgable boaters to serve customers and having good satisfaction policies. I used to give West virtually ALL my business and would like to again but I feel like I'm getting raped every time I want to buy a product. 
I just went on looking for some plastic polish for someone on-line here. Your Maguires plastic cleaner was $10.99....I went over to Maguire's site and they charge $7.99 for the same damn bottle....How can West justify charging 37% more than the manufacturer's list price???
It ain't the store's fault...it is senior management and hopefully if enough people make a stink...they will feel the pressure and we may see some progress. 
I've been thinking about what I did above with a list of 26 items. I've had a few articles published in the boating magazines over the years...and I think if I expanded that list to include a few other retailers and a few more key items it might make a good article. Maybe call it " Go West Young Man??" <g>
Again Bubb...no problem w/ you...you sound like a great asset to any company and a nice guy. all best...
I think I'll wait till the new catalogs are out with all the new products first.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Obviously there is a huge un-tapped market for a chain of discount marine supply stores with a coast to coast presence. Come to think of it, there's a pretty big market in my community for one, and probably in your's too. Wonder why nobody is opening competing stores?

Hey, if i can't sail i might as well sit around trashin' up some econ., ey!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

We put in new reading lights this summer. The west marine packaged light was 52 dollars I got the same light in the manufacturers package(ABI) for 22.50 at defender. Things that make you go HUMMMM.

Matt


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

Just to let you know regarding what Mike said about meeting/beating the price of items at West Marine.

I finally met Mike, he's a really nice guy; and true to his word he beat the price of the Nuvi 660 GPS and when I was buying 2 chairs that were going on sale the next day 50% off the regular retail price, he gave me the discounted price.

SOOOOOOOOOOO! if you are interested in getting the best price give Mike a call; as long as you can give documentation for the lower prices.

Mike if you are reading this thanks again and it was a pleasure doing business with you.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Sonny, It was very nice to meet you and thank you SOOOOOOOOO much for coming by the store. I also thank you for the kind words. Next time I hope you come by on less busy day, I would like to spend some time trading stories with you. Regards, Mike


----------



## FritzN (Sep 30, 2006)

*WM's Overall Gross Profit Is actually Quite Low*

According to WM's audited financial statements that appear in its 2006 Form 10K (filed with the SEC), WM hasn't earned a gross profit higher than 31% in the last three years. (In 2006 it was only 28%.) Gross proft, of course, is Sales less Cost of Goods Sold, and is the best indicator of a company's overall margin, before selling and administrative expenses.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Recently, I was in a West Marine store, not too far from where I keep the boat. About a week earlier, I had been in a different WM store, that is closer to my house, and the difference was very significant, and much of it has to do with the store staff and manager. The store down by my boat is run by some fairly competent sailors, and they have gone above and beyond IMHO for several things, where the other store was less than helpful. 

One example, WM had a really good price on a box of stainless steel fasteners... 750 count assortment for about $22. The store by my house told me to go order it on-line, since they didn't have it in the store or the warehouse. The store near my marina said, "No problem, we'll order it for you and give you the sale pricing on it when it comes in."


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Fritz...ya gotta dig deeper than that. That includes the port supply wholesale operation and a lot of other non-store stuff. Also boat electronics are very low margin and highly competitive cause there is no where to "hide" from competition (like West by Avon dinghies!) so that lowers overall profit margins. 
It is the other stuff they sell that tends to be non-competitive. BTW...you can make a LOT of money at lower margins than that...just ask Wal-mart, Best Buy or Home Depot. One of the big West problems is high operating costs. 
Fortunately guys like Mike/bubb2 can make a big difference at the local level!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Hear! Hear! to Cam's point.

I make it a point to patronize the store's with the most professional staff. I bought my autopilot at sailnet because of price. Most of my stuff, that is not quite as expensive, and so not quite as important to be the lowest cost, I buy from those stores where the staff has gone above and beyond what the average store does. It's not that I am in love with the corporate parent, but the only way I can really reward that helpful store employee is by purchasing from him and hope the money rolls down hill. btw, I always fill out those store evaluation cards also. The corporate types do read 'em and the "feather in the cap" it gives the individual employee may be the difference between a raise or termination for a cheaper cost employee. (read, kid who doesn't know anything and will work for beer money)


----------



## FritzN (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cam. I should clarify.*

I only intended to point out that WM's overall margin is quite low - nothing more. I'm aware of WM's business mix, and realize that the retail portion of its business probably has a higher margin than its other business segments.

The anecdotes in this thread make it clear that WM's retail prices are often higher than its competitors, but it's also obvious (from reading WM's 10K) that the company is struggling with a business model (growth through new store openings and acquisitions) that is risky and presently not working (management's opinion, not mine) - and may never work in an Internet world where buyers can so easily go online and find the most attractive prices.

Consequently, we may see the boat supply store go the way of the once highly-profitable Computerland stores, with the Dell's of the boating industry eventually grabbing the lion's share of the market.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

FritzN,
I am afraid you are right. And that would be a shame.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sauntered into my local WM yesterday looking for a depth finder I saw in their catalog for about $150. As I was walking to the electronics section, a salesman asked what I was looking for and I made the mistake of telling him. He jumped right into the catalog and started telling me I needed the $1300 fish finder. He actually physically stopped me from leafing to the page that had my $150 item to show him what I came in for. I just used their restroom and left. I'll make do with my Humminbird transom mount until I get what I want.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is why I think it is important for them to get the customer service up to spec.... I don't mind paying a bit more if I'm going to get good customer service for my money. If they can be competitive and offer good customer service, so much the better. I really hate when a sales person doesn't listen to what I'm trying to say, and just barrels off and gets the most expensive item in the store that will do what I want, rather than the most appropriate item to do what I want. If I'm fishing in a bass boat and competing on the bass pro circuit, a high-end fish-finder type depthsounder makes a lot of sense. But if I'm daysailing in a small sailboat with relatively little electrical capabilities, I'd want the least power intensive unit that will tell me when I about to ground the boat... and I probably don't really care about whether we passed over a school of fish when it happened.

When I was in college, I worked the retail photography business as a salesperson. At one point, I switched stores, and about 60% of my customers switched stores with me... even though the new store was further away for them. I didn't try to sell them what would make me the most money... but what would do the job they needed to do... It used to make me laugh when a guy would come in and see one of the other salespeople and complain about the quality of their photos, and get sold a Pro-level EOS1 or Nikon F-series camera... and then would be back a week later, making the same complaint. A more expensive camera doesn't make you a better photographer... learning about photography does...

More expensive gear on a boat doesn't make you a better sailor... and if the salesperson at whatever store I'm at thinks that my spending more money, rather than less, is in my best interests, unless there is a specific, rational reason for doing so... he's going to lose my business.

Unfortunately, really good customer service seems to be going the way of the dinosaur. For instance, I was just told by the manager of a WM store that the new employees are "employees at will" and can be terminated for any reason whatsoever or no reason at all with no notice, which wasn't the case with the earlier employees. This also means that the employees can quit without giving notice.

While I understand why WM wants to do that.. so they can downsize without incurring costs like severance pay and such.... it is also quite likely to increase employee turnover and reduce the likelihood of getting knowledgeable and competent employees. I like going into a store knowing who I'll be dealing with is going to be there the next time I'm in.

I also prefer to deal with companies that show loyalty to their customers and employees. There are several restaurants that I eat at fairly frequently. The management and wait staff treat me preferentially over what the average person off the street gets, due to the fact that I've been a customer for a long time. Same with two or three computer and photo equipment stores I use. They'll often overnight something for me in an emergency... and not charge me for the overnight shipping costs... because it matters to them whether I use them or the guys down the street. As a result, I don't nickle and dime them on stuff... I'll ask them to price match on the big stuff, but don't worry about the little stuff, unless they're way out of line.



FritzN said:


> I only intended to point out that WM's overall margin is quite low - nothing more. I'm aware of WM's business mix, and realize that the retail portion of its business probably has a higher margin than its other business segments.
> 
> The anecdotes in this thread make it clear that WM's retail prices are often higher than its competitors, but it's also obvious (from reading WM's 10K) that the company is struggling with a business model (growth through new store openings and acquisitions) that is risky and presently not working (management's opinion, not mine) - and may never work in an Internet world where buyers can so easily go online and find the most attractive prices.
> 
> Consequently, we may see the boat supply store go the way of the once highly-profitable Computerland stores, with the Dell's of the boating industry eventually grabbing the lion's share of the market.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

The Big Box stores are a bit of a conundrum to me. And, in some ways, WM is regarded as a big box store. We only have one local hardware store left in my immediate area and I try to patronize them as much as possible. The Home Depot has many things they are not able to carry, and other's that they sell for less than what the hardware store can buy the item for. So I shop at both, while lamenting the loss of the other hardware store that went belly up last year. One thing is for sure, nobody is going to be opening a new hardware store to replace it. And, if they did, it would take a generation to build up the level of inventory that the bankrupt one had. Not a good business plan.
The Home Depot employs local citizens, that I know, and so I do feel that they are adding somewhat to the community by that and their low prices as well. What nags at me, of course, is that I know that somebody a thousand miles away can decide to just close it tomorrow with no knowledge of the loss to the community. That's where I come in on West Marine. For the sailor, the only store that approaches them, for me, is an hour away. Let's face it, sailors are on the short end of the stick when it comes to the average marine store. If sails were a desirable commodity for fishing, we'd be in tall cotton. I am fortunate that my local WM is well staffed, although the manager has a tin ear. I don't know if it's him, or the corporate honchos, but I cannot imagine why they would not carry Poli-glo for instance. Perhaps that has something to do with Poli-glo's marketing strategy-I don't know. I know that I have asked them to look in to it, and even given one of the guys what I had left over to try, and he was impressed. Frustrating.

I really prefer to see a significant purchase up close before I buy, and I find on-line shopping to be limited to buying exactly what I know I want sight-unseen. Most on-line catalogs, and most manufacturers for that matter, do a woeful job of describing their wares. The WM catalog is a notable exception. But, it is still no substitute for a good sales person.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi guys, I'm new to all this and I'm about to buy a boat so I found this thread very usefull. Not so much for all the WM bashing  but because of all of the retailers listed. As an aid to anyone else looking for retailers here's the list of URL's I've scraped out of this thread so far:

http://www.seamar.com/
http://www.go2marine.com/
http://shop.sailnet.com/
http://www.defender.com/
http://www.marisafe.com/
http://www.westmarine.com/
http://www.pyacht.net/
http://mauriprosailing.com/
http://www.hamiltonmarine.com/
http://www.fawcettboat.com/

Have I missed any big ones?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Here's another one Hubec...Boating Supplies and Fishing Gear at BoatersWorld.com - Free Shipping and No Sales Tax on Orders $100+
They have a bunch of stores and mostly cater to smaller power and sail but can be quite good on some items and their sales.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I wouldn't say much against WestMarine....some people were spoted using their HAT!!! yes Atlanta...West Amrine's hat   

I'm not saying who....photoshop around...can you spot it???

Where's Wally, sorry where's the West Marine hat???


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You missed Mauri Pro Sailing - Sailboat Hardware, Sailing Gear and Sailboat Equipment.


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

*WM and Customer Service*

Hello,

Please be aware that not all WM's are the same, and not all salesman in the WM are the same.

I live on Long Island. There are 3 WM's within 30 minutes of my house. The biggest one has a clearance / super-sale every spring. I went there two weeks ago to price (and buy if the prices were good enough) some stuff. The store was crowded, so I started looking for my first item, a 33 lb claw anchor. I couldn't find what I was looking for, so I asked the first salesman. He was too busy to help me. I looked around some more and was going to give up and leave when another salesman asked me if I needed help. I told him what I was looking for. He went to the computer, and got the price, then found the anchor for me and put it in my shopping cart. He asked if I needed anything else. I told him I wanted 100' of 7/16" stayset X for jib sheets. He said that he could get it for me, but asked me about my sailing style, etc. In short, he talked out of Stayset X and into regular Stayset (and saved me $25).

He was very helpful, and the prices (at the super sale) were very good.

Last week the local WM had a close out price on a Lowrance 337 CDF gps chart plotter / fish finder. The original price ws $650. I bought it for $520. The replacement unit, the 522 or something like that is $600 or more from everywhere, and it doesn't do anything the 337 does.

I like Defender, Annapolis Pro Sailing, Landfall Navigation, etc., but I also like West Marine.

Barry


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

I bought my new bulkhead compass at the local WM at slightly cheaper than Sailnet... and it was definitely an advantage to be able to compare the holes on my old one to the new one, let me buy the one of the two I was considering that matched the old holes exactly.

I agree they are usually bad, but sometimes they are good too. It's a free market, let the buyer beware.

I agree about the business model though. A good example of a thriving specialty retailer is GuitarCenter. You get the same price in store as on the web, and they are usually just as cheap as ebay. Maybe WM's biz model is to cater to the rich lazy weekenders.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Part of the problem is that WM looks at the recreational boating market as a "luxury" market, rather than a competitive one. For instance, I get my flares from Hamilton Marine, up in Maine, since they're cheaper than Defender or WM by a long shot and charge much less shipping too boot. Defender nukes you on the hazmat charges, HM doesn't. HM caters towards the commercial fishing market and also sells to the recreational boater. If you look at their store, it's obvious who their bread and butter customers are.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't care what you guys say..

When I come to the States i love West marine..its still 30% cheaper than in europe...anything...so..I stack up all the time I can....

So does Cam...I saw his hat .....I saw his hat.....who didn't???ehehehe


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

When you're here visiting, I'll take you up to Hamilton Marine... so you can get some really good prices...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Do they have the "supermarket" type store?? I'like that...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Depends on what you mean by "supermarket"... in the US, supermarket is an old fashioned term for grocery stores...


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

If you want to get the best price at West Marine with free shipping try the West Haverstraw WM and ask to speak to Mike. He's the manager. When I first posted to this thread he told me he would ship it free to me and since I was out of state no tax. Page through the posts and you will see his phone #, and he would match proof of a lower price.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sonny-

While that's nice and all...what he is doing is breaking the law.. if WM has a physical presence in the state you are in, then they are legally required to collect sales tax. Defender, being located only in Connecticut, can ship to other states without collecting sales tax, as they have no physical presence in the other states.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I don't think the West computer system will let him sell it without tax. I think he would probably just discount the product to include it in the total price.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Trust Cam.....he knows his stuff about WM....yes he does...I have a photo that proves just that


----------



## adwrecks (Jan 19, 2003)

There are a lot of retailers that I won't but from because I think their prices are high. I don't constantly complain about them on internet forums, I simply don't give them my business. There are thing I buy from WM and things I purchase from other suppliers, it depends on many factors.

I don't understand why something like this becomes a forum topic. If you don't like them, don't use them. Are they holding a gun to your head or something like that?


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Have you ever seen a group of people so willing to blow money on something, right down to their stainless steel comb, and then cry about it? 99% of you guys have more extraneous bs on your boat than you need and you're still cryin' 2 years later 'cause you heard of some guy who got it 5% cheaper.

If you have to ask.......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

sailaway21 said:


> Have you ever seen a group of people so willing to blow money on something, right down to their stainless steel comb, and then cry about it? 99% of you guys have more extraneous bs on your boat than you need and you're still cryin' 2 years later 'cause you heard of some guy who got it 5% cheaper.
> 
> If you have to ask.......


LOL...

Just remember, you can buy stuff either cheap, by shopping around, but usually delayed in shipment...or get it fast, and pay a bit more...

If you need it now... sometimes WM is the best solution... if you can wait, then there are often other choices.


----------



## KeelHaulin (Mar 7, 2006)

West Marine has changed over the years from a discount catalog retailer to what it is today (the Wal-Mart of boating). In the process many local retailers have gone under because of price competition; now that pressure has increased with the internet competition. Most of the local marine hardware stores are gone; only stores that have repair facilities are still hanging in there these days (in SF Bay Area). What bothers me about WM is non-knowledgable service and higher prices (raised ~15% in 2007 catalog); but I must say that the convenience of a store nearby and items on sale are reasons for me to shop there now and then. My biggest source for items was the WM Bargain Center, but that has recently closed down. 

I really don't think they are to be considered different than any random online retailer; because in both cases you are pretty much ordering via a catalog. At least WM has local stores that you can buy items off the shelf if there is an immediate need (but be prepared to pay full retail). I give the small store a chance first; I prefer to buy from people who know boats and boat hardware.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Adwrecks...welcome to the forum!

*"I don't understand why something like this becomes a forum topic. If you don't like them, don't use them. Are they holding a gun to your head or something like that?"

*Actually I think it is a very appropriate topic since they have effectively become a monopoly in the brick and mortar segment. For consumers...fighting moopolies and sharing best places to buy stuff are good things. Publicizing dissatisfaction might just get the attention of management as they struggle to turn around their profits.

I bought some Cetol last week at West cause I needed it quickly...price $33.99....Price at both Defender and Jamestown Distributors was $25.99 had I planned ahead. Isn't that info worth sharing??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> Trust Cam.....he knows his stuff about WM....yes he does...I have a photo that proves just that


Hey...That is a TROPHY hat...I won that hat in a blindfolded dinghy race!! Now I complain about West prices and management philosophy but that doesn't mean I don't shop there. Last year they sent me a HARD-bound copy of their catalog!!...as thanks. No joke....so when I say that I take my business elsewhere now when I can...that is a significant chunk if more and more customers are doing the same.

It is better to make fast nickels than slow dimes!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fast nickels??? What boats are those???? Wher do you race them??? Send the slow dime boats to CD....

Please please please show me...showm me...fast fast....

By the way...you better be nice to me....or else....that photo comes out!!! ehehehehehehe


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Fast nickels??? What boats are those???? Wher do you race them??? Send the slow dime boats to CD....
> 
> Please please please show me...showm me...fast fast....
> 
> By the way...you better be nice to me....or else....that photo comes out!!! ehehehehehehe


What he means is that it is easier to make $1 from a million people than it is to make $100,000 from ten people..... Make a little profit on lots of sales rather than a lot of profit on just a few...

Simplified and exaggerated to make it easier for the Portagee to understand...  See... I'm being nice...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

EHEHEHEH    
AHAHAHAH    

SD i'm still laughing after almost 5 minutes....people here think I'm getting crazy   

SD...you're taking this waaay too seriously!!!

I know what nickels and dimes are!!!! I was pulling Cam's leg...wanted to see if someone would post something funny....

Well you did...


----------



## S/VNirvana (Jan 2, 2004)

I have to correct my last statement with regards to the sales tax. I have a port supply aacount which I use to resell items when I install them on other boats and I collect the CT sales tax which I then pay to CT DRS.

Sorry


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been a West customer for over 40 years, since they started on the West Coast selling rope, a s/s rigging knife, and a teak bosun's chair.

The current management should be ashamed for sullying the reputation of a very good outfit, carefully built over 4 decades. This joker is interested in only one thing: profit. He clearly doesn't care a damn about either WM's customers or staff.

IMHO, continued policies along the present path will lead to deep trouble for WM.

The good news, however, are the rumours beginning to circulate about a buyout of WM, and by a company known for better prices and better attention to customer concerns.

Stay tuned and keep fingers crossed 

Bill


----------



## tigerregis (Nov 24, 2006)

Sailaway21, just read the thread and would like to congratulate your company on its centenary. I'm sure with guys like you it will be around in another 100 years.


----------



## Paysay (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree with your complaints, but sometimes WM works out to be the better deal. I priced a circuit breaker cover from Defender at about $10 on line, then there was the $5 shipping charge and the $10 charge because my order was less than $50. I bought the same cover at WM for $12.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Tiger,
I would draw your attention to my other firm, that we also started out in a discount environment, daimler-benz, and will be looking forward to meeting your shore-side needs, as well.


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

Hey, I want to say, in the SF Bay Area, or at least Alameda, the caliber of the West employees is high. Lots of know how. Re: pricing, I will say, mostly, the place is pricey, but I did just mail order a Force 10 BBQ from Canada, thought I had the deal of the century...paid 179$....and now West is selling em for $149!

ouch!

Defender doesn't strike me as the best of deals, most of the time.

Boy, if they could lower the shipping costs...like Amazon Prime (I pay $70 a year, get everything shipped two day for free...) that would ROCK.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

I still say I like WM.

I bought for my boat 2 spreader lights from them. Back then they were $39 each.

I installed them and after a few months, the lights were all rusty and flooded with water. Bad choice.

I called the WM where I bought them, in Portsmouth NH, spoke with the guy I know there, whom I bought them, that knows more about power boats then sailboats, but is wiiling to learn and we talk a lot when I visit HN, and he is quite receptive even if its a different subject, and he told me to send them, which I did last week, (he actually head to drive to the post office to pick them up), and got an email from him yesterday saying that he recommends a model of a different brand, that will not get water in, he did not have them in stock, so he got them to the store so he could compare both, he opened the box and actually looked at them...

They are there for me to pick up when I go there, next month, but he would send them privately to me if I wanted!!!!!!!!!!

I don't think it gets any better...I call that personalized service... a rare thing today...again, for me visiting, I find WM very convenient....even if it is more expensive...other than what I bought with the old sailnet since 2002, I do not buy online....even if its cheaper....I see , I feel I buy...my money is expensive


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

geary126 said:


> Hey, I want to say, in the SF Bay Area, or at least Alameda, the caliber of the West employees is high. Lots of know how. Re: pricing, I will say, mostly, the place is pricey, but I did just mail order a Force 10 BBQ from Canada, thought I had the deal of the century...paid 179$....and now West is selling em for $149!
> 
> ouch!
> 
> ...


geary, stay away from the one at South Beach, they just hired a bunch of young kids that know absolutely nothing about fixing a boat. I do agree about the one in Alameda. The older guys are very helpful and knowledgeable, and the rigging department is good.
If you really want good prices and service, go to Svendsens chandlery or Outboard Motor in oakland.


----------



## CosmosMariner (Dec 21, 2006)

Mike, thanks for being one of the store managers who takes a real interest in their customers. 

To the rest: I worked part time for west maringe for 5 years and saw 4 managers come and go. I also saw a variety of employees come and go. At times it was difficult to serve the customers when Calif. told us HOW THEY thought it best to serve our customers like to spend no more than 5 minutes with a customer. We took care of the customers need even though the products were directed at the least common denominator. We had catalogs for most marine manufacturers but to research and order a part for a customer sometimes took an hour including phone calls and emails to locate and order the part. The customers always appreciated our efforts and returned again and again until they believed we could solve ANY problem they had. For this we were chastised by the upper management even though we exceeded our numbers consistantly. 

I have not worked at West for about 2 years but do occasionally stop in the store closest to my boat if I don't have the part I need (which in my case is very very very rare). I purchased quite a lot of boating supplies from WM while I was an employee but always checked as Cam did and went to the best source for price and availability. I now buy most of my marine supplies on the internet and have had not one problem with the one or two returns/exchanges I've had to do. I've been a member of BOAT/US since 1976 and always bought from them until I could no longer find a store. They too sold to the least common denominator boater but their prices were always better than WM. Also WM as well as TOO MANY other retailers sell crap from China. And that is not a bigoted statement, my boat's name , Wu-Hsin, is Chinese. The quality isn't there. Test a 1/2" stainless bolt from WM with one made in USA and you will find as I have that the USA bolt is better. It may not make a difference on the lake this afternoon but 25 miles off Cape Fear in an onshore 60 mph gale you will find out the TRUTH. Bottom line is over all if you know what you want and can wait a week it is less expensive to buy over the internet than to buy at WM but in a pinch they will do.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I noiced yesterday that they are building a new large Wst Marine store in Tuckeron, N.J..


----------

